# nvidiA 3d NOT WORKING



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

hi , i am using fujitsu lifebook AH532 , It has nvidia geforce gt 620 m graphic chip , when i first time installed the windows 8 in it , its shows the 3d option , and in nvidia control panel stereoscopic option was there, but after 2 months i reinstalled the window now i cant see the 3d option and stereoscopic option in nvidia control panel is also not present there , and aslo when i run 3d photo viewer it shows an error and a statement comes "primary display adapter does not support nvidia 3d vision" , how can i get back the stereoscopic option and 3d option back plz help. i shall be very thankful to you , reply me at my id plz REMOVED


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

Firstly it is not wise to post your email address on an open forum you will get spammed by bots, so I have removed it.

Secondly have you reinstalled the nvidia drivers including the 3d drivers as since you removed the windows and options they will no longer work requiring reinstallation.


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

whats its solution?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

are you sure the display can actually handle 3D? because I can't find any info that says it can.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you read what I put, reinstall the display drivers.


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

now every time i reinstall the window it automatically install the nvidia from internet but it wont show the stereoscopic option in nvidia control panel


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

You havent read what I asked.

Are you certain the display can actually do 3D?

because I can't find anything that says it can. Just because you have an nvidia 620 doesn't mean you can have 3d because the monitor needs to be able to do it too.

Here is a simple test to show if it can. Right click on the screen, select display and see what the refresh rate is. If the refresh rate can't go to 120Hz then you cant have 3d so it wont matter if you have 3d installed anyway.


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

yes it has 3d


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Put your product serial number in here Technical Support pages from Fujitsu


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

THEN?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Click continue Technical Support pages from Fujitsu
the correct serial number should get you the correct drivers page which you can then download and install, relying on windows to update drivers especially in laptops is not the best practice only install the drivers from the makers support pages for your model.


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

THere is no driver for this problem , i searched alot on google many people reported this issue but i cant find solution , u can understand my issue just simply search this statement on google "primary display does not support nvidia 3d vision" and "nvidia control panel does not show stereoscopic option "


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You are not looking on the Fujitsu site, and if you did and there is not a driver then that function is not available.
Please post the full model number as the 1 you have posted shows only intel shared graphics.


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

YLKX013352 this is my model number u can check


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No you posted this originally fujitsu lifebook AH532 does it have any further numbers or letters


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is an nvidia driver here Fujitsu AH532 Notebook Windows 7 64bit Drivers, Utility, Manual | Notebook Driver & Software


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

lifebook AH532/G21


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

I Downloaded n installed the nvidia , the issue is , its not showing sterescopic option , u can see i also send u a screen shot of nvidia control panel


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Finding the driver here for win 8 http://support.ts.fujitsu.com/download/ShowFiles.asp
and from that screen shot you have the option to select either


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

you are not getting my issue


----------



## hummingbird275 (Feb 3, 2014)

do u really understand my problem n knew its solution???????


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your issue according to you is you cannot run 3D, are you selecting the Nvidia in the control panel as the screen shot shows the intel as the active, and you won't get it to do 3D.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check in your bios to ensure the nvidia card is switched on.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you need to select the nvidia card not the intel.


----------



## dav3953 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hi 
I am aware this thread is old but I am having the same issue.

I have recently reinstalled windows 10 (Creators edition) onto my Fujitsu laptop. before reinstallation Nvidia 3d worked fine, but now it does not. 

Can anyone help?? Please. :sad:


----------

